# Colubrids > Hognose >  Some new hogs!!

## Chris633

I added 4 more hogs this weekend after visiting the White Plains show.  :Dancin' Banana: 

The first is an albino female from Tom Agosta of Eight Legs Plus. 



Next is a red phase female I got from Limey of Royal Reptilia. 



Here is a red phase female anaconda also from Limey.



And finally, is a Superconda I got from Tom Agosta.

----------

bill.allred (11-30-2011)

----------


## Skittles1101

Beautiful! I  :Love:  hoggies  :Aww:  Nice pick ups!  :Good Job:

----------

_Chris633_ (11-30-2011)

----------


## mainbutter

Another year or two and maybe I'll be able to afford an anaconda  :Smile: 

Awesome pickups!

----------

_Chris633_ (11-30-2011)

----------


## ball python 22

Not meaning to thread hijack, but what are the personalities on hogs.

----------


## Chris633

Thanks everyone!

Hogs are funny little snakes. When scared they hiss and puff up or even flip over and play dead. Feeding time is fun. My little hogs will latch onto anything including the tongs or their own tails.. Lol.. They like to burrow. I love when I open a tub and all I see is their little face peeking out at me from under the aspen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RedDevil

I lover supercondas. I'm assuming it's a male? One day...

Your regular anaconda also has an awesome pattern.

----------

_Chris633_ (11-30-2011)

----------


## Chris633

I really need to get a light box. The red anaconda and red normal have such great color that isn't captured by the pics. I can't wait to get them up to size.

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

They are gorgeous!! I love the hog personality I got sold when I met my friends hognose and got a little girl of my own. I do love that Super looks amazing, and those red phase are gorgeous.. .. all of them look great congrats on your new babies!

----------

_Chris633_ (12-01-2011)

----------


## mhd730399

nice pick ups. the hogs are so cool. a few comments tho. the anaconda isnt a great example compared to say brent bumgarders anacondas, super conda is remakable tho. such a nice snake. what did you pay if you dont mind me asking? also the albino is cool! albino condas! amazing. and rad phases are great examples also. redphase albinos are some of my favorite hogs. again i do have to say i would have tried to find a more reduced patterned red phase anaconda. overall nice pick up.

----------

_Chris633_ (12-01-2011)

----------


## DellaF

The superconda is  :Good Job:

----------

_Chris633_ (12-01-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Snub nosed cuteness overload!

----------

_Chris633_ (12-01-2011)

----------


## Chris633

> nice pick ups. the hogs are so cool. a few comments tho. the anaconda isnt a great example compared to say brent bumgarders anacondas, super conda is remakable tho. such a nice snake. what did you pay if you dont mind me asking? also the albino is cool! albino condas! amazing. and rad phases are great examples also. redphase albinos are some of my favorite hogs. again i do have to say i would have tried to find a more reduced patterned red phase anaconda. overall nice pick up.



Thanks for the feedback. I do respectfully disagree though. I actually really like the anaconda, but I think that is what makes the conda morph so great. There is so much variability. I like reduced patterned ones, but I also love the ones where it really looks like their paint job got all smudged (like this girl). But to be honest, I was attracted most by her and her sister's great red coloration. And of course she isn't as nice as Mr. Bumgardner's  :Wink:  He originated the morph and I am constantly blown away by what he throws up onto his website. 

I agree about the Red Albinos. I need to add one of those to my collection. I also love the white/cream phase hogs and hope to add one of those eventually also.

----------


## mhd730399

yeah your a really cool dude. brent lives 20 mins or so away from me and me bing 15 i bought a few snakes from him to save on shipping...anyways i went to a show with him and now i help him clean tubs and what not on weekends. he has amazing and i mean AMAZING snakes. and your right i looked at peoples on youtube ones they have goten from greg bennet and yours is amazing compared to his. but i am used to looking at brents awsome lines hehe. the red is nice and i hope you breed it to the superconda... pink pastels "pink panthers" with that red color on the anaconda...amazing! thats a nice and not to froget to mention high dollar snake right there

----------

_Chris633_ (12-01-2011)

----------


## Chris633

> yeah your a really cool dude. brent lives 20 mins or so away from me and me bing 15 i bought a few snakes from him to save on shipping...anyways i went to a show with him and now i help him clean tubs and what not on weekends. he has amazing and i mean AMAZING snakes. and your right i looked at peoples on youtube ones they have goten from greg bennet and yours is amazing compared to his. but i am used to looking at brents awsome lines hehe. the red is nice and i hope you breed it to the superconda... pink pastels "pink panthers" with that red color on the anaconda...amazing! thats a nice and not to froget to mention high dollar snake right there



Ok, now you are just making me jealous.. Lol..  :Very Happy:  I'd love to see some of those hogs in person. I love the striped anacondas I've seen in his  pictures and the ones with the blurry bands. The blonde superconda made me drool. Seriously,I drooled.  Anacondas are like the piebald bp of hognoses.. Lol.. They are always different but super sweet. I can't wait to get all my hogs up to size. I have big plans for my first season.

----------


## RedDevil

It's all about what you breed them to. Every anaconda that came from my het. albino female looked like the girl you have. Every anaconda from one of my normals (to the same male) had crazy reduced patterns, stripes, reverse stripes, spider-like patterns, etc. And my breeder anaconda was 100% normal looking - he had the exact pattern of the original anaconda.

----------

_Chris633_ (12-02-2011)

----------


## Chris633

> It's all about what you breed them to. Every anaconda that came from my het. albino female looked like the girl you have. Every anaconda from one of my normals (to the same male) had crazy reduced patterns, stripes, reverse stripes, spider-like patterns, etc. And my breeder anaconda was 100% normal looking - he had the exact pattern of the original anaconda.



That just makes the prospect of breeding them all the more exciting. I really can't wait to see what my condas will produce. Was there anything out of the ordinary about your normal female? Or is it really just random the patterning you will get from anaconda offspring?

----------


## Virus

I'm still drooling over that axanthic you picked up.  Though, now I wonder about an axanthic anaconda.

----------

_Chris633_ (12-02-2011)

----------


## mhd730399

if i were you ide breed that super conda to a conda and get condas, pink panthers and more super condas...so many options and you could prduce some firsts. albino super conda, anrey super conda, ect so cool good luck...

----------


## RedDevil

> That just makes the prospect of breeding them all the more exciting. I really can't wait to see what my condas will produce. Was there anything out of the ordinary about your normal female? Or is it really just random the patterning you will get from anaconda offspring?


She is a bit different looking than a typical hog, but I've seen tons of normals just like her. She looks like what is referred to as a "blonde" phase.

I'd say the pattern isn't random within a clutch, but varies wildly between them. I double clutched both my blonde normal and my het. albino. Both clutches from the blonde had crazy patterns, and both from the het. had classic and "heavy" patterns (like your female). I'm betting that if I bred one of my crazy looking anacondas to the het., I'd end up with a mix of crazy and classic patterns.

----------

_Chris633_ (12-02-2011)

----------


## RedDevil

> if i were you ide breed that super conda to a conda and get condas, pink panthers and more super condas...so many options and you could prduce some firsts. albino super conda, anrey super conda, ect so cool good luck...


He won't be getting any panthers unless they're both het. for pink pastel. Albino supers have also been produced a few times already (Brent hatched one - possibly the first).





> I'm still drooling over that axanthic you picked up.  Though, now I wonder about an axanthic anaconda.


Already done. Check out Brent Bumgardner's site.


Sorry for the double post - it's hard doing multiple quotes through a phone.

----------


## Chris633

> She is a bit different looking than a typical hog, but I've seen tons of normals just like her. She looks like what is referred to as a "blonde" phase.
> 
> I'd say the pattern isn't random within a clutch, but varies wildly between them. I double clutched both my blonde normal and my het. albino. Both clutches from the blonde had crazy patterns, and both from the het. had classic and "heavy" patterns (like your female). I'm betting that if I bred one of my crazy looking anacondas to the het., I'd end up with a mix of crazy and classic patterns.


Ok, you've totally got me thinking now. Now that I have reds which were my first priority, I can start keeping my eyes open for a nice blonde female. I love the blonde anacondas I've seen. I wonder if all blonde phases have that interaction effect with the anaconda or it is only certain pattern variant normals that do and yours happened to also be a blonde. White Plains is only a month away again. I'll have to keep my eyes open. Do you happen to have a picture of your blonde female? And thanks for all the feedback, you've got me thinking!

----------


## RedDevil

I just so happen to have a pic of her with my anaconda on my phone. If you want to send me your email address, I'll email you the pic.

----------

_Chris633_ (12-02-2011)

----------


## mhd730399

yeah i recall...pics on his website... most anacondas have alredy been done... anry conda snow conda, ect. super condas is where its at now. i am just getting started and i use the money i get from brent to buy more of his snakes... its a win for him and me LOL

----------


## Chris633

> I'm still drooling over that axanthic you picked up.  Though, now I wonder about an axanthic anaconda.


I am with you there. I love the clean white and black of my anery/axanthic that I think I will definitely have to breed it to an anaconda and make hets. This is where I would prefer the more reduced pattern anaconda bc I think it will make the blacks pop more on the whiter background. 




> if i were you ide breed that super conda to a conda and get condas, pink panthers and more super condas...so many options and you could prduce some firsts. albino super conda, anrey super conda, ect so cool good luck...


I denfinitely want to breed him to the anaconda. I want to see if I can make some more red condas and a red superconda. I just hope I don't lose too much of the red since the superconda isn't a red. I am still fuzzy on how the line traits work such do you get a watered down version or can one parent pass on the complete coloration. 

I may stay away from the pink panthers. They look great, but I hear there are genetic problems with the pink pastel. I'll probably breed the superconda to the odd looking albino I just got to make some hets. If I am lucky enough to hit on a ghost my first season, I'll definitely breed that back to an anaconda.

----------


## Chris633

> yeah i recall...pics on his website... most anacondas have alredy been done... anry conda snow conda, ect. super condas is where its at now. i am just getting started and i use the money i get from brent to buy more of his snakes... its a win for him and me LOL


I wish I lived close enough to him to see some of his hogs in person. I've been lucky in that I know Tom Agosta here in NJ and he has a really nice hog collection. He made some really nice albino anacondas this year. I would have gotten one of those if I hadn't decided to go the ghost route. I know he is shooting for anery and hypo ones in the not so distant future. I can't wait to see those. Especially the anery as I haven't seen any (and I am by no means an authority here.. lol..) that are nicer than his.

----------


## mhd730399

its not the genitic traits as much as pink panthers have crap firtilirty and youd be lucky to get one per clutch, if that.

----------


## Chris633

See that alone would make me stay away from the pink pastel. If they have fertility issues, makes them sound just like certain BP morphs who have those problems. I'd rather invest in other morphs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Virus

Chris, When you start flooding with Axanthics, perhaps even axanthacondas, do make sure to let us all know.  

Or you know, at least let me know, so I can snag one early.

Regardless, you still have an amazing collection, hogs and balls.

----------

_Chris633_ (12-03-2011)

----------


## Old_School

Real nice additions Chris,..esp the Super! I bet your probably headed to Hamburg this morning! lol!

----------

_Chris633_ (12-03-2011)

----------


## Chris633

> Chris, When you start flooding with Axanthics, perhaps even axanthacondas, do make sure to let us all know.  
> 
> Or you know, at least let me know, so I can snag one early.
> 
> Regardless, you still have an amazing collection, hogs and balls.


Haha.. No worries. Once I start hatching eggs I'll way too excited not to share all the results up on here. So I'll be sure to keep you posted. 




> Real nice additions Chris,..esp the Super! I bet your probably headed to Hamburg this morning! lol!


Thanks! I wish I could have gone to Hamburg today but I work saturdays. I'll be up at the next White Plains though.

----------

